# BSNL's MyWay IPTV service - Your Review



## Sathish (Mar 23, 2010)

*BSNL's MyWay IPTV service - Your thought*

Hi guys, BSNL's IPTV serivce are well while comparing to Airtel DTH? How about quality of pics. they have told lot of real interactives and good picture quality(better than DVD quality) than DTH. is it ture.. 

As far as i know Advantages over DTH are;
Internet Applications 
Send and Receive SMS 
Online Ticket Booking
PNR Status/ Departure and Arrival
DVR (upto 1 hour)

Costof DVR Set Top Box 2000/- and 280 per month for 126 channels.

I have a plan to change from Airtel DTH to BSNL IPTV as i already have BSNL 750+UL plan. 
Anybody feel any specific issues with it. 
vomit please.


----------

